# Year in Review



## Null (Dec 30, 2018)

pls post favorite kf moments from 2018

yes this is to steal content for a video


----------



## drain (Dec 30, 2018)

lagoona's halal

hell0 socks

russel greer trying to take down his thread


----------



## Tobias (Dec 30, 2018)

Big fan of the Jewish curse courtesy of Marshal and Mr O'shaughnessy dox.


----------



## SiccDicc (Dec 30, 2018)

When Null became King of the Radfems.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Dec 30, 2018)

creating my account.


----------



## Furina (Dec 30, 2018)

Best moment on the forums or that the forums covered? 
Brianna's campaign for the latter and Warren Lynch joining the forum for the former.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Dec 30, 2018)

Yaniv demonstrating he doesn't know the Streisand Effect.

Terry Davis' untimely end, since it brought more attention to him and probably made him more sympathizers than when he was alive.


----------



## ln18 (Dec 30, 2018)

Zoosadists getting nabbed.


----------



## guccigash (Dec 30, 2018)

The shitting and puking herself at the same time after getting rejected for a threesome following a 90 minute/$120 CANADIAN cab ride story by Chantal Marie Saraul - Mad at the Internet.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Dec 30, 2018)

not a huge moment but i loved when jim streamed the kop audio.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/bryan...xceptional-detective-boomerphil.7451/page-146

would thoroughly enjoy a discussion of bryan's antics generally on the stream.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 30, 2018)

I'd like to see reactions to your streams. For example, Chantal seemed to have a shit fit after you streamed her antics.


----------



## exhausted (Dec 30, 2018)

lagoona
demise of a hooligan


----------



## Shokaract (Dec 30, 2018)

Include your coming out as a feeder fetishist.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 30, 2018)

Bulla sent away


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 30, 2018)

Betterhelp
Also, Sargon’s spergery being documented is pretty satisfying


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 30, 2018)

Most of my favs have already been posted but I have to bring up this guy:







Holy shit this guy's antics on the forum were hilarous and the pic above gets me every time. A true cow if I ever saw one.


----------



## soy_king (Dec 30, 2018)

Maddox's feed getting hijacked


----------



## Bogs (Dec 30, 2018)

Just want to say the Jace stream was comfy as fuck


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Dec 30, 2018)

Finding Woof's identity (ice cream autism, yess)
and
GREMLIN GANG


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 30, 2018)

Lagoona becoming halal
That Zoosadist in Cuba getting what was coming to him
The Idea Guys getting busted
ADF becoming a eunuch
The new trend of several TERF's now siding with Kiwi Farms for some reason


----------



## Canned Bread (Dec 30, 2018)

King of Pol socking so hard we legally banned him from going on this site.

The BetterHelp thread was also pretty good


----------



## exhausted (Dec 30, 2018)

you know
honestly this year has been so long i cant remember whats been in it besides the last few month


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 30, 2018)

Watching Sargon making a total ass of himself on his "Hello, Jim" stream.


----------



## Marble Soda (Dec 30, 2018)

glip's crew changing their legal names because of kiwifarms


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 30, 2018)

The entire year, honestly. With the MysteryWoman saga, Channel Awesome imploding, Phil getting the cock chop, getting a tour around Troontown, and Lagoona becoming halal, there's no shortage of entertainment.


----------



## registereduser (Dec 30, 2018)

Kjel and Najeet being booted from TLL.


----------



## DangerousGas (Dec 30, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> hell0 socks


He said best, not most repetitive.
The Lagoona halal was pretty special, tbh.
The nightmare horror that is ADF's 'victorious' axe wound should probably be on the list, too.


----------



## Cinderblock (Dec 30, 2018)

That gave me the feels. Also Jordan Peterson getting a thread! Yay!


----------



## drain (Dec 30, 2018)

DangerousGas said:


> He said best, not most repetitive.
> The Lagoona halal was pretty special, tbh.
> The nightmare horror that is ADF's 'victorious' axe wound should probably be on the list, too.



there's something about seeing a person try again and again and again to be part of a group that already rejected them. it's like watching a mosquito try to reach for a fluorescent lamp only to be burned in the process


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Dec 30, 2018)

well, "favourite" as in "the thing I least expected"...Chloe Sagal setting herself on fucking fire to own the trolls


----------



## fortunecookie (Dec 30, 2018)

Phil  hacking off his genitalia,

Russell Greer sending his book to the president


----------



## Prince Lotor (Dec 30, 2018)

The doxing of Mrs. Brenda Bronsgeest's vagina; along with the presentation of Patrick and Brenda's Amazon Wishlist that linked a Twitter escort catfish account of theirs to their real address, that consisted of:

Bondage lingerie and Roleplay outfits
Hooker boots
Vibrating panties & vibrating strapless thong 
A Fox's tail butt plug
A 4 ft long Cat's tail 1½ Inch butt plug
A butt plug with 'flirting feathers attachment' 
Glass Warm-up Female Masturbation Stick/Anal Plug
and Gift Cards for: Starbucks, Subway (Eat Fresh), and GameStop


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Dec 30, 2018)

Dobson getting kicked off Twitter completely, trying to ban-evade, and then kicked off again.


----------



## Dovahshit (Dec 30, 2018)

Amberlynn reids life going to absolute shit in less (?) than a year


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 30, 2018)

All of Sam Ambreen's hysterical rants, particularly when she accused us of being responsible for the death of a random tranny who barely had a thread here.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 30, 2018)

Danielle Askini claiming that there were death threats against her on this site and them.us repeating the claim without bothering to fact-check.

EDIT: Did Chris first bring up "The Merge" in 2018? If so, you should definitely include that.

Also, all the ghouls who celebrated TotalBiscuit's death.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 30, 2018)

-DSP "hooker" saga
- KingofPol getting a formal letter to GTFO of Kiwifarms
-Phil becoming a true and honest woman
-Zoosadists getting doxed


----------



## Cromagnon (Dec 30, 2018)

How about a 'where are they now' for the zoo fuckers


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 30, 2018)

DeeplyFlawedMan said:


> How about a 'where are they now' for the zoo fuckers


And about all the cows that got "inactive" tag this year. (God, it feels like YT rewind)


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 30, 2018)

Chloe Sagal roasting in peace.


----------



## 419 (Dec 30, 2018)

*2018-09-27 - Romeo Rose: I am filing a Class Action Lawsuit against ALL members of Kiwi Farms*


----------



## wabbits (Dec 30, 2018)

@Null revealing to Kenny J that their hours-long online chat was being streamed with Ralph and Jim in the audience.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 30, 2018)

Jesse Singal calling out Jake Alley.


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 30, 2018)

Hands down, the KoP thing.

I made it a point to have KF open in a tab when Jim leaked the audio. I distinctly remember @Null posting "I'm so happy," multiple times, as that train-wreck just kept on wrecking in real time.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 30, 2018)

The whole stream Jim did on KoP and the way that dude kept coming back so many times that he had to be legally banned from here is quite priceless, honestly.

Other gems include seeing the zoosadists get what’s coming to them, I had a lot of fun with the Alpha & Omega and Furby community threads, seeing Jasonafex and Kabier’s descent into egotistical madness while absolutely nobody is putting up with their shit anymore is rather enjoyable, and Chris masturbating while singing Allstar by Smashmouth was utterly hilarious.

I don’t think I was very active when this was going on, but weren’t the Chris Chan extortionists doxed this year?  I feel that should deserve a mention even if I don’t know much about it because it was all over the site when it happened.


----------



## Based Tom Nook (Dec 30, 2018)

Chris jacking off while singing All Star.


----------



## Tetra (Dec 30, 2018)

Does mysterywoman completely owning kiwifarms count as this year? It started at the end of 2017 but it wasn't revealed until jan 2018


----------



## GoutCrystals (Dec 30, 2018)

Jahi McMath dying for the final time.

Claire Hartley dying.

And of course, Jonathan "Tampon Strings" Yaniv to finish the year off.


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 30, 2018)

SGE's thread was already posted so I'll have to go with Sam Ambreen.

Her whole saga that started with uncovering that she threatened the OP that made a thread about her back in 2016, eventually taking KF by storm and devolving into something magical, her screaming about nazis all day long on twitter, and it ending up with her trying to ally with Sam(m). That was something pretty fun to be a part of and something huge on KF so I think it deserves at least a mention.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 30, 2018)

Mundane Matt being crown the king of boulders and exposed for flagging critics of his.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 30, 2018)

josh's use of the word "errverr"


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 30, 2018)

Dishonorable mention would go to the DSP catfishing saga. A majority of the Farms dropped the ball on that one, and Jim cleaned up pretty good as a result with his video.


----------



## Kratos' Beard (Dec 30, 2018)

Yaniv faggotry. 

Russel Greer existing. 

Dylan Hafertepen being one of the most absurd cult leaders in this fucking world. 

Zoosadism Ice Cream Quest. 

The Merge autism. 

Bulla being sent away sexually. 

General Cosmo Wright tantrums. 

Jahi McMath and Claire Hartley finally dying for their own good. Again in Jahi's case.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ah there’s so much to say but some of my favs definitely were the imploding of channel awesome, Sargon being a fucking mess, zoozadists causing constitution changes in Cuba, the unholy alliance between terfs and the farms and just the crazy troon Yaniv in general.

+Also all the qt feeder girls and the mad at the internet discord.


----------



## Ellana (Dec 30, 2018)

-Chris-chan's breakdown at Too Many Games

-Chantel's mania after discovering Null's stream

-Chris-chan and the Idea Guy reveal

-Amberlynn Reid finally admitting she weighed 500lbs

-Null admitting to his feeder fetish


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Dec 30, 2018)

Internet Bloodsports and the 24 hour gay ops around it.


----------



## dopy (Dec 30, 2018)

the gremlin propaganda/grem gang shit had me rollin for a few days, dunno bout anybody else


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 30, 2018)

Dunno if it counts, but that moment when all the internet archcyberbullies, Null included, came together to shoot the shit and make fun of someone's grandma

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dYTwuD_xI8

Also, reminded by this video of that time some absolutely retarded IRL streamer got a school evacuated for a bomb scare. Goddamn this has been a funny year


----------



## Near (Dec 30, 2018)

That one time DSP's forum got doxed because a former hardcore fan of his kept talking shit here.

Also when Lowtax got assblasted because of ads for Kiwifarms on Something Awful


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 30, 2018)

Brianna Wu’s laughable congressional run where he didn’t do anything. They fucked up a Porsche and bought a new one. The NYT listed them as a trans candidate like a day before the election, and when Wu put up a stink they changed it to “identifies as a woman.” His insane campaign manager getting fired for posting here.

The on site La Zorra photos from a C.I.S. (Cyberbully Intolerance Squad) spec ops field agent

The T-shirt drive. The shirts are cute.


----------



## Bernard Buttfart (Dec 30, 2018)

troon!Eevee’s horrible middle part and Phil’s rotting stink ditch


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2018)

I say anyone who posted in their own thread to argue with people.


----------



## nvrwastetree (Dec 30, 2018)

Chris' multiple court hearings and being sue for not paying his bills

Chris being tricked by the Idea Guys, promising he will never fall into another trap, then proceeding to fall directly into another trap set by the teen troon squad.

Chris slow decent into madness by claiming he's now a all powerful goddess, and that there is a dimensional merge in progress. The sad thing about this is it shows how far gone Chris is, and how detached from reality he's become. Not to mention that he is the only person that genuinely believes a merge is happening. 

ADF drinking a shit ton of laxative for his GRS, which happened a couple days later and the resulting shitstorm that happened afterward because he probably never got said surgery. 

Russtard still being a insufferable moron by sueing any woman, especially celebrities, if they so much as look at him.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 30, 2018)

registereduser said:


> Kjel and Najeet being booted from TLL.



this


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Dec 30, 2018)

Manning's run for public office that ended with him suicide baiting before the election.

Channel Awesome's spectacular disintegration and the twist ending that fucked over Lindsey, Allison and co. 's credibility when it turns out they were #complicit in keeping Jewario's antics a secret.  Looking back on it, Michaud and the Walkers are laughing all the way to the bank now that they ditched a lot of dead weight whose channels' views are plummeting.

Trans Life Line finally booting Greta and Nina after they couldn't ignore all the embezzlement any further.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Dec 30, 2018)

When Fanta gave their 2 cents in one of Chris' tweets' reply section. https://archive.fo/DOQMQ
Not a big ass moment, but I don't think it's something one sees every day.


Also, @Lillith1991's drama.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 30, 2018)

Onision tearing up wetlands and getting a $200,000 fine. 

@OtterParty “Barb Jerks Off Pigs” thread


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 30, 2018)

I was going to put the sons of Kojima imploding, because i really can't believe that whole thing happened more then a year ago.

My real answer is channel awesome for being such a clusterfuck


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Dec 30, 2018)

Kittystyle screaming at you, making threats.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Dec 30, 2018)

Misty Ray Henry losing her kids to CPS and then faking suicide in her “special” schizophrenic way.


----------



## WD-40 (Dec 30, 2018)

Kyle2252 thread, zoosadists getting arrested, and Jonathan Yaniv


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 30, 2018)

When Brianna Wu got ousted by her idol William Shatner.


----------



## The Reaper (Dec 30, 2018)

Already mentioned, but Alex declaring us Gremlin's and making the page to address criticism even though the poll responders just wanted him to work on his game.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Dec 30, 2018)

Make sure those dudes getting silicon injected into their ballsacks and the one dude dying because of it (Jack Chapman) at least get an honorable mention. That was exceptional and sad at the same time.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Dec 30, 2018)

It's rewind time! 

Lagoona's halal and subsequent attempts to make herself appear morally superior to us and use her Autism card was hilarious.


----------



## sperginity (Dec 30, 2018)

Onision destroying the wetlands + agreeing to settle with the feds because he taped himself doing it and put it on youtube

Anna Johnson admitting she is anorexic finally

Amberlynn Reid admitting to being 500 lbs finally

edit: self immoliation of cloe whatserface

andi dier heckling rose mcgowan and getting outed as a pedo


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Dec 30, 2018)

DSP's hooker blackmail saga
Phil's Stinkditch 

@Null doxing the Chris manipulators 

Tommy Tooter in general
Lagoona's Halal


----------



## MyOtherNicknameIsAPun (Dec 30, 2018)

Maddox lolsuit, Wu & Manning run for congress, second year of Zoe meme game being dead, Doug Walker winning the Channel Awesome autism war by not showing up, that "I puked and shat all over strangers bathroom" story from the stream.

Null's neck sleeve.


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 30, 2018)

In order of most unexpected.

- TERFs now OK with this site.
- Jess Yaniv shenanigans
- Furries being way more degenerate than expected.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 30, 2018)

Goons' halal
The Gremlin gang
Abby Cappleman making an arse of herself here within one day of her thread being made.


----------



## PuckishRogue (Dec 30, 2018)

I know Steph is such a minor cow, but her blowout and wishful "death by cop" shit after the Mogaiwatch fight was hilarious.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Dec 30, 2018)

Dick Masterson waiting with the maddox podcast credentials for like a year plus just so he could stick that little bumper into maddox's feed.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Dec 30, 2018)

When YandereDev's thread got the infamous cultcow status.


----------



## AshitPie (Dec 30, 2018)

Phil dropping the 16k bomb.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 30, 2018)

PMG showing his crotch while getting up at SGDQ this year.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 30, 2018)

You have to do a segment on banned/halal’ed users. Give some basic information, and give callers some time.


----------



## gaFDA (Dec 30, 2018)

EvaXephon being on complete damage control ever since July
been amazing to watch


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 30, 2018)

- Creating the "Shots Fired" subforum in attempt to push us into archiving fucking everything after a shooting.

- Never forget our queen Nasim Najafi Aghdam.

- Sorbet is now with Godbear.

- MundaneMatt's fall from "grace" as the quarry should be an honorable mention.


----------



## Null (Dec 30, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> Does mysterywoman completely owning kiwifarms count as this year? It started at the end of 2017 but it wasn't revealed until jan 2018





Captain Manning said:


> Dishonorable mention would go to the DSP catfishing saga. A majority of the Farms dropped the ball on that one, and Jim cleaned up pretty good as a result with his video.


You mean the thing where we dismantled a decade's old catfishing empire and doxed a fat ugly woman's vagina? Fuck off that was comedy gold. Jim didn't do anything but read the thread.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 30, 2018)

Terry A. Davis being called home by Mr. God.


----------



## Tetra (Dec 30, 2018)

Null said:


> You mean the thing where we dismantled a decade's old catfishing empire and doxed a fat ugly woman's vagina? Fuck off that was comedy gold. Jim didn't do anything but read the thread.



the dismantling itself afterward would obviously also be included, because yes it was funny.
But taking us for a ride for a month is also funny.
Include it all


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Dec 30, 2018)

The zoo crew getting their just deserts, followed by the stream with null's wife talking about shitting herself.


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 30, 2018)

Null said:


> You mean the thing where we dismantled a decade's old catfishing empire and doxed a fat ugly woman's vagina? Fuck off that was comedy gold. Jim didn't do anything but read the thread.


Speaking of which we totally need to mention that gold moment of Jim reading his own dox on stream. That was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 30, 2018)

Saying bye-bye to Bulla (sexually).

Arrest of SnakeThing.

The ice cream actually fucking leading to real-life consequences.

Was the field agent's trip to La Zorra this year? Including kiwis having a meltdown over the skillet/pan.

Edit: Also the zoophiles troll-shielding, getting found out and halal'ed.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Dec 30, 2018)

Don't forget to give a shoutout to Chance Carmichael, Chloe "Flame On" Sagal and all those others who passed this year.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Dec 30, 2018)

jenffer a jay's 1000 video


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 30, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> New Onision tearing up wetlands and getting a $200,000 fine.


And going SovCit on why he doesn't have to pay.

Russell Greer for his unending hilarity in suing Taylor Swift in federal court, and failing to even properly serve her, even though actual lawyers have told him exactly what he needs to do.
Skylar Ittner, for showing up every now and then and STILL acting like a smug little shit even though his college and Fancy Bear have metaphorically disemboweled him.


----------



## Video Games (Dec 30, 2018)

My favorites have been Queen Nasim Aghdam, Chloe Sagal lighting himself on fire, and, though it was only a few days ago, Null's brief but very special call with Mr. Yaniv.

EDIT: I mean, not that Sagal lighting himself on fire was a good thing in terms of things happening, but , what an event.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Dec 30, 2018)

I can’t decide between

- Dylan Hafertepen being the most autistic cult leader ever.

- Onision getting his shit pushed in for destroying a wetland.

-  The Kiwi visit to Shrek and Pajeet’s desert Manson ranch.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 30, 2018)

Mark Zaid, superlawyer, making an idiot of himself on twatter


----------



## Cristobal’s Colon (Dec 30, 2018)

Nick Bate failing his appeal


----------



## Le Pew (Dec 30, 2018)

It's not a favorite moment, but it would be nice to give a final shout out to Terry Davis. His passing punched a lot of posters right in their CIA nigger feels.


----------



## Queen Kimberly (Dec 30, 2018)

When Clawshrimpy necro’d his own dead thread!


----------



## QT 219 (Dec 30, 2018)

Tommy Tooter with the World Record for the Longest Consecutive Chimpout at _144 hours straight._ Over the course of six days, he uploaded anywhere between 10 minute to 6 hour long video marathons of non-stop screaming and getting stoned out of his fucking mind, resulting in a paranoid manic state where he went ape shit on 911.


----------



## Mender Bug (Dec 30, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/darkshadowfox-sebastian-welch-foxboyhunter-furpawsradio.49652/
This is the reason why I decided to stop lurking and join up


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Dec 30, 2018)

Nasim


----------



## DuckSucker (Dec 30, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> lagoona's halal


Yes please do one on Lagoona. I dont know what you'd do it on or how you'd do it but she's such a fucking reactionary autist who genuinely doesnt understand how she isnt just being cyberbullied for being autistic; she even brought out her legal autism card. I can see her trying to pull that shit when she gets in like, real legal trouble. "Maam do you know how fast you were going? Im gonna need to see some ID." "Sorry, 'tarded." And she just flips over her tard card. "Awww, bless. Youre free to go maam, you get home safe, now!"


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 30, 2018)

It's timestamped. You lost it lol


----------



## Charlie Delicious (Dec 30, 2018)

Becky begging for money to treat not-cancer

Books an expensive Disney World vacation days later


----------



## drain (Dec 30, 2018)

Speaking for myself, tbh, what made me so interested in Lagoona's halal was her complete lack of understanding about the whole situation. She reminds me of Harakudoshi (that autist who sperged about anal and incest all the time) when he got his halal: first he was clueless about why he got his own thread, and after some pages, he started to try to act cool and smug about it, ''rolling with the puches''. Lagoona was kinda the same: First she came with the ''i thought i was protected against halal??'' nonsense and now she is talking shit about KF and trying to get out of this situation as a completely cool person, which only crime was trying to defend Chris and herself from the cyber bullies.

The fact tha she simply can't shut her pie hole and expose herself like this instead of owning up her mistakes and quietly go away makes her very amusing and top grade lolcow material.


----------



## PuckishRogue (Dec 30, 2018)

OH and Taz. Not even him, but his "art" is hilarious and some kiwis made some pretty funny versions of their own.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 30, 2018)

Honorable Mention: Sam Smith spending his tugboat on DDOSing us and the resultant 2 hours of mild inconvenience.


----------



## Lucas Silva #4903141 (Dec 30, 2018)

Sargon losing his patreon 
Those two kiwifarms users that got halal'd, LagoonaBlue is the one I remember
Maddox's feed getting hijacked


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Dec 30, 2018)

virgo-rouge, destroying the notion that cray chicks are hot in bed....


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Dec 30, 2018)

Jim forcibly dragging Queen of Poz out of the closet for 15k people to see.


----------



## Polyboros (Dec 30, 2018)

I probably have to say Brianna Wu's Campaign. Getting access to her subforum before it was public is what got me to make an account (though it went public before I started posting, I started posting to get access to Aydin Paladin's proving grounds thread before that went public) I kinda burnt myself out on Wu after that, but it was definitely the impetous to move up from lurker to poster.


----------



## YW 525 (Dec 30, 2018)

Kurt! Kurt! He's our man!

If he can't do it, no one can!

(that was this year... right??) (yeah it was! phew!!)


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 30, 2018)

Bunty King is a cuck and Mundane Matt being revealed as the liar that he is. I second the Better Help drama that was mentioned on here.

Definitely the Channel Awesome drama and the addition of Alison turning into a sperg who keeps ranting on Twitter while burning bridges with old friends.

Also I have to add Chelsea Manning's attention seeking Twitter post where she threatened to commit suicide.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Dec 30, 2018)

Lagoona's halal

Amberlynn's crying video from around October

Onision's multiple attempts at getting Shane to notice him

Edit: the coverage of Smash Ultimate salt in a thread, and the coverage of the SCP foundation antics


----------



## 4Macie (Dec 30, 2018)

TLL scam blowing wide open.
BetterHelp scam blowing wide open.
Amberlynn Ried gainning 100+lbs in a year


But in all honesty @Null  I think if you did a "January 1, 2018 - December 31, 2018" Chris year-end review, that'd be interesting. Chris has been to a few cons this year, he's had a few public appearances, and there's been some scandals. Just a thought.


----------



## KookiesNKreem (Dec 30, 2018)

When the zoosadist take down was actually successful, and watching Jonathan Yaniv go apeshit over his thread.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Dec 30, 2018)

The catfishing incident with DSP was pretty funny, if only because the catfishers turned out to be far more interesting than Phil himself.


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 30, 2018)

Although she's boring now, the early days of Sam Ambreen's thread were pretty great.


----------



## Applejack (Dec 30, 2018)

Gay


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 30, 2018)

I liked it when the Something Awful goons got upset because of 'problematic" banners on their site. It's almost tragic in a way, because that's the kind of thing that Something Awful would have done in the past. How far they have fallen.


----------



## TheWatchfulFurfag (Dec 30, 2018)

Gremlins, Maddox's feed being repossessed by dick and his lawsuit dismissal

and

DarkShadowFox being a total retard


----------



## Mr. Awesome Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Chance Carmichael killing himself by eating nothing but junk to the point where he couldn't even fit through the fucking kitchen door, just to appease his disgusting, shameful fetish.


----------



## AlisterMycroft (Dec 30, 2018)

Heryos getting blown tf out cause Aydin paladin wouldn't give the dumb sperg coochie,Chris chan and the dimensional merges and wardogs existence.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Dec 30, 2018)

Sargon ruining his life over his own ego.
KF and old dykes uniting to fight Jonathan Yaniv.
Kitty getting a thread because he threatened Josh.
Josh and @oddish convincing Ross that they were each other.
Kenny Jones being stealth streamed was pretty good.

On the opposite end, the way the Jim dox was handled was pretty lame.


----------



## Basic Bleach (Dec 30, 2018)

The Death (sentence) of Tumblr.


----------



## chadmuska (Dec 30, 2018)

There was only one moment so good it had a soundtrack embedded into its wild ride


----------



## BlueSpark (Dec 30, 2018)

Alison Rapp actually disappearing into the ether. 
I'm genuinely impressed that there's been no word of her at all, she really managed to stay away from internet drama.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 30, 2018)

Idea Guys getting doxxed


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Dec 30, 2018)

Jim hosting the IBS apocalypse stream 




probably most autistic stream ever
6 hours of pure 24 karat autism


----------



## Unpleasant (Dec 30, 2018)

Others have mentioned it, but a tribute to Terry would be rad. He was always one of my favorites.


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Dec 30, 2018)

- When the dimensional merge killed us all.
- The zoosadism takedown.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 30, 2018)

>Alex Mahan making his situation ten times worse by doubling and tripling down on his persecution and victimhood complex by calling us all Gremlins and bringing even more attention to his thread.

>Tumblr getting kicked off the appstore for CP and then completely losing its mind and banning the one thing that was keeping it afloat.

>Channel Awesome's spectacular fall from grace and Guru Larry of all people being the last man standing.

>Zoosadism and all the horror it brought.

>Onision causing catastrophic amounts of damage to the environment and getting his shit kicked in by the government.

>Yaniv trying to go scorched earth on everyone talking about him and picking a fight he absolutely has no hope of winning.

>The end of a ten year long catfishing scandal that included the doxxing of a vagina.


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 30, 2018)

Those animal abusing cunts getting what they deserve
Jahi and one of the Hooligans getting to finally leave this mortal coil and be free.
ALR gaining more and more weight and becoming bedbound.
The @Null  streams that are hilarious.
And of course...Bat Cunt AKA The DSP Hooker.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Dec 30, 2018)

Biscuit dying and the related gravedancing salt


----------



## Haesindang Park (Dec 30, 2018)

bobs and vagene


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Dec 30, 2018)

Bullying KoP in general.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Dec 30, 2018)

Randall Fragg said:


> Terry A. Davis being called home by Mr. God.





Unpleasant said:


> Others have mentioned it, but a tribute to Terry would be rad. He was always one of my favorites.



For real.

Terry is the only cow on this site I've ever felt legitimate sympathy for because, for the most part, his cow-dom had little to do with his life choices but instead were the symptoms of his disease.

Dude needs an "in memorandum".


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 30, 2018)

Vordrak was again unable to shut the site down.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Dec 30, 2018)

Altfurry, the babyfur and zoo bunch with a penchant for ethnostates and right wing outrage. Their clique seems to have dissolved into minuscule disparate groups by now, but they've made attempts at proving their cred to farms, with one of them, Blumiere, coming back and forth, trying to play it cool just to fail miserably, and then claiming the account was never him in the first place even though first thing first was him proving its him. Such idiocy is remarkable.


----------



## Boss Bass (Dec 30, 2018)

Eric Esquivel blaming his sex pest behavior on James Bond of all things.


----------



## Bad Times (Dec 30, 2018)

Yandevs 'Hate and Shame' video. Peak of YandereDev losing his marbles.

Chris at TooManyGames because I saw it as the catalyst for the final straw breaking in regards to a lot of people wanting to help him with the cat saga closely following it.

Clawshrimpy in general. Claw has been my personal cow of the year. I would personally love to see a stream on him to refresh my memory of his antics with some of them being rping as gay kids with young teens while pretending to be younger than he is.

The streams (trying to not suck null dick) in general have also been fun. Chantal's was top notch and the community has been a lot of fun. Null is a feeder and does protest too much to the fact.

The explusion from twitter PurpleKelchlon and Eevee expereicend after the ex-husband got exposed for being a dog fucker. As much as I look at it now and think "this didn't actually trouble them THAT much, they're crawling back", it was a fun time.

DSP probably deserves a shout out along with Onision for both getting fucked by the IRS.

Greta and co getting the boot from TransLifeLine.

Our current star of the hour getting spitroasted by everyone who refuses to shut up about his pedo antics. #WaxMyBalls

The skeptics:tm: still providing gay ops in current year.

The general election night. It was fun shitposting with you all in the lolcow.tv stream.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 30, 2018)

BlueSpark said:


> Alison Rapp actually disappearing into the ether.
> I'm genuinely impressed that there's been no word of her at all, she really managed to stay away from internet drama.


I'm sure she's still tooting away somewhere in the midwest, and probably cucking some (new) beta schlub.

Also, as others have mentioned, that Gremlins video Yandev did was great



 

Honorable mention to David Shitrat's mom who shit talks and embarrasses him far more than any of us internet spergs ever could. The absolute state of that faggot and his dirty room


----------



## Uterus Burns (Dec 30, 2018)

The poopoopeepee sexual, Staph


----------



## Valstrax (Dec 30, 2018)

The Luna Tiny shitparty


----------



## Trymskvida (Dec 30, 2018)

Onion's rapid decline into obscurity and him destroying wetlands, bibi leaving chantal, the death of one of the hooligans and of course the fact that we had to open another board specifically for mass shooters.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Dec 30, 2018)

Sniffeh/darhusky88/Tim Hienkel (or however you spell it) and that one manic fox femboy dude. Zoosadism megathread was such a ride.

Also, Stephanie's suicide by cop plot


----------



## Cilleystring (Dec 30, 2018)

Russell Greer's night in Nevada wearing his suit and carrying a heart balloon, and getting shut down by girl after girl, brothel after brothel

Unfortunately he found a willing one by the end of it


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Dec 30, 2018)

ADK's halal thread
Also on the topic of deaths, might want to add in the death of one of the hartley hooligans.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 30, 2018)

- When that autist on themaresnest.com got a massive hateboner for me a comment I made on the sim mod community in February and kept throwing jabs at me 'til August

- When @LagoonaBlue pm'ed me to ask me to go and beg the admins to close her thread.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 30, 2018)

You know this year has been long and somewhat painful but man looking back, it was a pretty good one. Hard to choose moments but if I had to pick one it would be the sudden triggering of the self destruct at Channel Awesome.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Dec 30, 2018)

BSV's change of heart.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Dec 30, 2018)

The ice cream doxing was incredible.

Also Chantal’s explosive non-threesome diarrhea story...partly because it’s horrific, but mostly for how insanely hard it made Null laugh.


----------



## sugarcummies (Dec 30, 2018)

Woof's ice cream doxing and the dimensional merge.


----------



## Imposteroak (Dec 30, 2018)

The Jim dox was a bummer because I thought it had potential to be one of the most hilarious things this year.Just goes to show that presentation really is everything. 

Rebecca had some stand out moments in her deluge of awfulness, the cancer grift, daniel loosing his job definitely.  Given our pro israel stance doing an audit on just how terrible a jew she has been would be fun. (probably a much larger task than I would bother with though.)

I think my personal fav would have had to been bri's campaign, and all its wacky cast. There was some good content generated from what by all means should be a dead horse.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Dec 30, 2018)

Definitely Jim playing the tape of Queen of Pole admitting his lust for dick.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 30, 2018)

Jessica Price getting fired from Paizo after publicly shaming a twitter user who politely disagreed with her.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Dec 30, 2018)

Mr Armenian shitting up chat was pretty funny.


----------



## SnowBall (Dec 30, 2018)

When The Mares Nest wrote a tl;dr screed about us even though they were barely mentioned in the Sims Community thread.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 30, 2018)

David shitrat manipulating Sargon, kraut et al because Lauren southern wouldn't fuck him.

Sargon making an ass of himself over a suit.

Princess tinkle panties' exceptional handling of Jim's dox.

The zoosadists getting exposed.

That one troon who got halaled

RIP Terry Davis


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 30, 2018)

Exposing the Idea Guys

John Bulla’s involuntary commitment

Tommy Trooner chimpouts


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 30, 2018)

When I get off and am sitting down drunk I will relay my story. Some of you should know this story because I have been sperging all year about it.


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Dec 30, 2018)

That time @Gengar accidently posted a link of edging porn in the chat and exposed her kink for edging.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 30, 2018)

RIP Terry A Davis.

Australatina got even worse.

Dimensional Merge.

@GethN7 Triggering @Brad Watson_Miami


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 30, 2018)

Stephen Hawkin's emotional thread was good.


----------



## Splendid (Dec 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gait said:


> Terry Davis' untimely end, since it brought more attention to him and probably made him more sympathizers than when he was alive.


Terry was pretty beloved from the beginning. His less savory aspects were clearly symptoms of severe mental illness, not conscious choices.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Dec 30, 2018)

Most satisfying moment, caught on tape livestream:



Spoiler: WHAT THE FUCK?



<cuck>Now, I haven't been in the best place mentally, and ...</cuck>

*NOW WAIT A MINUTE


Spoiler



MATT


Spoiler



NO!











*


----------



## This+ (Dec 30, 2018)

I liked the escort saga but I'm not sure if that qualifies for 2018. I guess the fallout of it qualifies?


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 30, 2018)

Sargons eu boogaloo


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2018)

My secret santa gift
Making a secret santa gift
Null's youtube videos
AL admitting that she's gotten fatter

 Guy freaking out in Gamestop over Fallout 76 + Troon freaking out in Gamestop over Ms Gendering 

Edit: I read this wrong, if it's for video content I would say:

everything Yaniv-related (Twitter ban, complaints, ect)

Phil thinking we're going to invade his home + light it on fire
Phil's epic battle against KF operatives dream

Is Chantal's "KF has a death count" sob video from this year?  That was great.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Dec 30, 2018)

#1 - Nasim Aghdam shooting up YouTube.

#2 - Mundane Matt flagging reveal.

#3 - Red Dead Redemption 2 feminist fed to gator furor.


----------



## Positron (Dec 30, 2018)

We killed Chloe Sagal.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 30, 2018)

I loved the stuff that occurred with the zoosadists and how Chris Chan was manipulated by Troons with drugs and alcohol. I even had a hell of a time when Dobson yelled at a troon for using his lesbian characters. 

Hoping for more weird shit in 2019.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Dec 30, 2018)

Oh yeah and just recently Ethan Ralph getting owned in MKX and having to shill DSP.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-loses-bet-shills-for-dsp.51649/


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 30, 2018)

The greatest Internet controversies are the ones with the greatest audience, and therefore the most mainstream.

So here are the top ten greatest Internet controversies of 2018:

1. The BetterHelp Scam Scandal.

2. Patreon banning Sargon of Akkad in violation of its own terms of service, and imploding in the process.

For all the Sargon haters, this means that Sargon of Akkad killed something not by infiltrating and misusing and abusing it (as commonly attributed to him), but by getting kicked off of it and being unable to use it for his own purposes.

Patreon collapsed under the sheer weight of the irony of that one, as a mass exodus of the platform was initiated. Nobody wants to support a platform that will ban you from it for off-site happenings, especially not a payment processor.

3. #ChangeTheChannel. Channel Awesome (formerly That Guy With The Glasses) is no stranger to controversy, but this one nearly tanked the site. With stories of sordid states of affairs coming from both former fans and creators, nearly everyone who worked at Channel Awesome left the site. A small aside for the JewWario controversy, which shot down a creator's reputation posthumously, and shot down those of others who now only wish it happened posthumously.

4. #FreeMumkey. When Mumkey Jones, and edgy YouTuber, got banned solely for being a creator of Eliot Rodger related content (he severely criticized and satirized Eliot), it showed to at least hundreds of thousands that YouTube simply doesn't care about content creators anymore. Things have gotten a little better now that Mumkey has his own site, but his channel is still removed, and this all seems to be a prelude to much worse in the future.

5. YouTube Rewind 2018. To quote Emperor Lemon:

2017 was the year that YouTube fell completely out of touch with their users.

2018 was the year everyone realized it.

6. Zoosadism. 'Nuff said.

7. #WSJKillsKids. When Ethan Ralph did a stream on the family history of reporter for the Wall Street Journal, many things happened. Ethan Ralph got deleted from YouTube, his Google account shut down, and the money for a charity stream he did refunded. This caused a great backlash for the Wall Street Journal.

8. Mundane Matt undoing his own career on live stream.

9. The Continuing Downward Spiral of David Sherrat, Kraut and Tea, and the "Skeptics".

10. The Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv Saga. Johnny is a walking, talking stereotype of transgender people, down to even the gross sexual perversion (pedophilia), yet he has accrued enough pull to basically shut down criticism of himself at a whim. But the Streisand Effect comes through, as always, and now he's in big trouble.


----------



## AprilRains (Dec 30, 2018)

Michael Avenatti starting out as the Great White Hope of TDS sufferers, only to trash his reputation like a Jackass extra faceplanting on concrete while punching himself in the balls.

Maddox. Oh, Maddox. Mr. Choad's Wild Ride. He didn't start out in a great place, but he went downhill with a focus and intensity more often seen in successes. And LanDUI with him, who is now known on the Internet as a fuckup and a shyster.

Nick Rekieta emerging as a no-bullshit mean motherfucking servant of Lulz. Think you know the law because you write fucking comic books? You have never been more out of line, and you are about to find this out.

Bryan Dunn. I Have No Dick And I Must Fuck. Metokur threw him out of a window without opening it first. Reputationally, that is.

May Terry Davis sit at the right hand of God. May he know peace now.

Brianna Wu. Everything. Failed campaign, inadvertent outing. Warren dishing dirt.


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 30, 2018)

I really like BSV's redemption arc, Sargon Gaymergate 2.0, Brianna Wu's resignation letter, Kero hunt, and Nulls lore streams. Helps newfags like myself catch up on some of the past goings on.


----------



## nvrwastetree (Dec 30, 2018)

SparklyFetuses said:


> When Fanta gave their 2 cents in one of Chris' tweets' reply section. https://archive.fo/DOQMQ
> Not a big ass moment, but I don't think it's something one sees every day.
> 
> 
> Also, @Lillith1991's drama.



Yeah I don't think Fanta company knows why some people went crazy about this and who Chris Chan is. It goes down salty, but Chris will be the only tard to ever know.


----------



## Lunete (Dec 30, 2018)

Hamber breaking a scooty puff in the middle of Walmart and acting like she was trapped on the Titanic.

"Beanbag in a hurry"

@CIA Nigger finally catching up to Terry Davis.

Chance Carmichael meeting his  XXXXXL sized casket.

The zoosadism leaks

The thot audit


----------



## DietCherry (Dec 30, 2018)

Gremlin gang 100%


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Dec 30, 2018)

My favorite thing from KF in 2018 are the plethora of legal threats.  Watching trannies, deviants and pissed off exceptional individuals eloquently threaten @Null was always a delight.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 30, 2018)

The article that called us K-Farmers


----------



## The Iconoclast (Dec 30, 2018)

The MundaneMatt shitshow

Also Jerry Peet/Lily Orchard’s wife divorcing him and his subsequent accusing her of trying to get him murdered


----------



## Cryogonal (Dec 30, 2018)

The zoophile ice cream posts were very funny to read


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 30, 2018)

All the Erik "Taz" Mokracek memes. 
That shit was funny.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Dec 30, 2018)

Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv really fucking brought it, and better late than never. He manages to live down to every single right-wing anti-bathroom-bill argument trope of perverted pedo men, pretending to be women, in order to prey on innocent girls in public restrooms. He is everything TERFs have tried to warn us about, and more. He is the tranny hobgoblin the left has insisted doesn't exist--BUT HE DOES. BY GOD, HE DOES. And he's a racist shitstain to boot! He has not a single redeeming quality. He is an infected ingrown hair in the asscrack of humanity. And he is exactly the degenerate troon the world so desperately needs to know about right now, if we as a society are ever to steer back toward sanity.

I've been wavering all year, but I finally hit peak trans thanks to Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv. He deserves to be known far and wide, by as many people, as possible, but especially lefty women who are troon apologists. May all come to know of his name and deeds.

Okay, that said:



Spoiler: Phil and his manhole



Spudboy Phil Haskins-Delici's build-up to, and unveiling of, his conversion into a eunuch with a surgically-installed manhole between his legs that is intended to serve as a vagina substitute (but which the "woke" crowd has to pretend is equal to an actual vagina).

Never mind the ethics of performing GRS on a mentally ill, autistic individual with poor hygiene who is so cognitively impaired he cannot work, and relies on SSDI and subsidized public housing to survive. Never mind that he has made absolutely no effort to live or present himself as a woman beyond a legal name and gender change, and has covered himself with a jumble of shitty tattoos that only highlight his lack of solid identity, chaotic mental state, and poor decision-making ability.

Nah--Dr. Dugi of OHSU took that payday and ran with it, Hippocratic Oath and all pretense of ethics be damned. And, post-manhole reveal, things have been pretty boring because nothing has changed. Phil's life is still shit, he's still consumed by violent fantasies, and even fewer of his fellow troons are willing to acknowledge his existence. But he does have a lopsided wound between his legs that requires ongoing care, so maybe in 2019 he'll develop sepsis, or require surgery to fix his manhole because it's healed shut and all the hair he didn't have removed is still growing in there and creating a nightmare.

Or, he could get it into his potato head to go to La Zorra to dig for gold and play with guns in the desert, in which case he'll end up dead in a shallow grave (because Kjel and Niraj are too lazy to dig an adequate one), with the gruesome twosome continuing to collect his SSDI check. It's not as if anybody but us would notice he was gone, right? Right.





Spoiler: God's Favorite Idiot v. Swift



Russell Greer re-filing his lolsuit against Taylor Swift, again without stating a claim, and being too fuckwitted and incompetent to properly serve her will never not be funny.

But I also love how he quit his night janitor job at Walmart in a huff because they wouldn't let him leave a few _hours_ early to catch the last bus. Exemption and entitlement are key traits of Narcissistic Personality Disorder, and Russell has given us Kiwis familiar with NPD plenty of excellent discussion examples of how the personality disorder manifests in an incredibly stupid person. Never change, Russell (it's okay; we know he won't).





Spoiler: Colton Seidman deserves a vacation, damn it



Colt (formerly Laura) Seidman, fatgirl Borderliner troon with a pubic beard and the saddest tits ever, lives on SSDI, got a publicly-subsidized apartment in May or June. But after getting her apartment, she decided she needed--and deserved!--a vacation from her career as a chronic mooch and attention-seeker, so she spent $400 to fly to San Francisco for 48 hours. Upon arriving back in Chicago, she immediately put out a plea for funds to help her make rent and buy groceries because her much-needed--and deserved!--vacation used up all her tugboat.

Oh, and then there was the episode later in the summer when nobody could tolerate her enough to give her a ride home from a Pride event, and she couldn't get an Uber, so rather than walk or take the bus all the way back to _her apartment,_ she decided to use a Christian-run homeless shelter as a Motel 6. She expected to just be given a bed for the night without opposition, but when they asked her the usual intake questions and she refused to cooperate with their policies, they refused to give her a bed. (They did allow her to sleep in a chair in the lobby, with other men who refused to be screened or didn't pass.) So she went on a massive rant about how horribly transphobic the shelter was, and how unsafe she felt--and nobody gave a shit. But it was hilarious and infuriating, because that's Colt for ya.





Spoiler: Kjel and Niraj live like a couple of dudes; Kiwis are shocked!



We got an amazing opportunity to look into the Lifestyles of the Trooned and Infamous when Greta and Nina/Kjel and Niraj's rental in Oakland went on the market. They did not bother to clean up before the real estate agent took listing photos, so we got to see how they (and the NPCs living in the main house) really live, which is basically like dudebros everywhere, and absolutely nothing like the actual women they claim to be.

Gross, piggy, dudebro squalor is pretty much their standard mode of existence, so it was amusing as fuck when an intrepid adventurer paid a visit to La Zorra, their boys-only hideout in the Mojave, and kicked off a fresh round of astonishment at their filthy ways by posting photos of trash everywhere, and even useful items left out to the weather (RIP, cast-iron skillet). 

Yeah, their "transitioning" out of TLL after being revealed as a pair of grifters is definitely one of the highlights of the year, but confirmation that they're just a couple of slobbo dudes, no matter what hormonal and genital mods they've undergone to enhance their fetishistic sex lives, was pretty fucking hilarious. Boys will be boys, no matter how aggressively they insist they're girls.


In Memoriam:

Jahi McMath and Claire Hartley finally got the peace and dignity they both deserved. No more Michael Kors shit for Mama Nails, and I'm sure Gwen Hartley is bereft at all the "twin" costume ideas she won't be able to use, now that she only has one genetic tragedy to put on display.

Also, Chloe Sagal's suicide, or, rather the troon/ally response to it. That Chloe killed himelf, and in such a horrifying, painful way was not a "favorite" moment--he was a shitty person, but she was also a profoundly mentally ill one, and never got the level of psychiatric help he needed (because it pretty much doesn't exist any more). Nah. What makes his tragedy a "favorite" moment has little to do with him, and everything to do with how his alleged friends, who claimed to love him so much, or at least stand up for trans women, _completely ignored his own stated reasons for setting himself on fire, _and used it as an excuse to point blamefingers at KF.

Bitches, he wrote a statement explaining why he was killing himself, and we were never mentioned in it because we were the least of his problems. But you know, picking up the statement he read and deciding to advocate for  the most profoundly mentally il among us is fucking hard, and blaming Kiwi Farms takes no effort at all.

It's always a favorite moment when self-righteous virtue-signallers completely shit the bed like that, and show us just what thoughtful, compassionate people dedicated to social justice they really are.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 30, 2018)

I do think there does need to be a good bye to Terry Davis, while he was an insane lolcow he is now gone and at peace hopefully. He gave the internet some amazing content and he will be missed.

For both the right and wrong reasons. 

Also I just caught up on the Lily Orchard hilarity so yeah that needs a mention too.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Dec 30, 2018)

"*50% of women by 2020 will have a penis*"

what a closer


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 30, 2018)

This is the first year when I met one of the Hundreds of lolcows we cover.

Since January 1st of this year, I was firm in my decision to go to the Retropalooza convention. Despite a long, long drive from Florida to Texas, including getting in a car accident, I had a good time.

And yes, everyone, Boogie2988 is a regular guest at this Professionally endorsed event.

I didn't stand in line at his booth because it was actually really long, and searching for more deals for NES games felt more important.

But I shook his hand in passing at the after party. With 8-Bit Eric.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Dec 30, 2018)

all cows that jenffer a jay drew for kiwi frams in 2018


----------



## zyclonPD (Dec 30, 2018)

The time Null used the forum to drum up content for a video, because reasons.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 30, 2018)

A gallery for all our fallen cows and cow-adjacent people


Spoiler: longer than you may think



-Nasim Aghdam (weird vegan lady, died trying to shoot up youtube)
-Dave "Bitch Boy" Katz & his victims (died shooting up a Madden tournament because he couldn't handle losing, was schizophrenic)
-The mother of Greg "Shadilay Strangler" Ramos (her awful lolcow son took her away too soon)
-John Bain aka TotalBiscuit (died from cancer, awful people gravedanced & harassed his widow)
-Chance Carmichael (rip in peace fat boy)
-Claire Hartley (died from infection, rip potato gremlin)
-The Hartley Family's Doggo (died shortly before Claire, rip)
-Jahi McMath (ded for the 2nd and final time)
-Terry Davis (went home to be with Mr God)
-femme4memes (had a 1-page thread, died and we were blamed even though the family never gave word and didn't want people talking)
-Carl Kish (obscure youtube cow, died from ruptured stomach iirc)
-Alex Tilghman aka YahwehRules 2 (made vids about secret tranny demons, died trying to shoot up a cafe)
-Alex McDougall aka @kazztawdal (former lets player turned homeless druggie, unfortunately took his own life earlier this year)
-Baraka Mkray / Nicholas McCrary (black loveshy lit himself on fire, only to be overshadowed by next on the list)
-Chloe Sagal (tranny game dev, lit self on fire and died to protest homelessness and mental health system issues, yet we were blamed)



Best Moments:
*Seconding *


Spoiler: already mentioned



-Yaniv becoming the most loathed person we've covered since Nick Bate & Sarah Nyberg and the entire #waxmyballs saga as a whole.

-Channel Awesome imploding and shedding dead weight in #changethechannel

-Tommy Tooter's manic episode back in January, because it spawned my favorite videos (the Bob prank call & Null calling into Tom's stream)

-Maddox lolsuit continues/electric boogaloo

-Richard Meyer legally dickslapping Mark Waid over the Antarctic Press phone shenanigans.

-Border Town's writer being a woke rapist

-The halal of @LagoonaBlue and her Dashie panties

-MundaneMatt, the quarry king, and his boulders of vengeance on those who hath mocked and scorned him.

-Idea Guy's Wise & Boyd get doxed and logs are leaked that they pathetically waited around for Chris to get back. When CWC has more of a life than you, you should just end it all.

-Tumblr's NSFW Ban going horribly wrong and alienating everyone.

-The death of a catfishing empire because they tried scamming an internet famous fat dude who plays vidya terribly.

-Sam Ambreen freaking the fuck out upon realizing we found out she doxed and blackmailed someone, thus giving her a new thread.

-David Shitrat's very special Christmas (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/david...facts-discordspies.30471/page-23#post-4127217)

-Graham Linehan bragging that Count Dankula got charged with a hate crime, only to bitch when the popo swung around to talk to him about his twitter flamewars against trannies.

-Fallout 76. All of it. 

-Sargon fully realizing his lolcow potential by sperging out at Mr Metokur.

-Kero & The Zoo Crew. It had everything. Autistic trollshielders like the ZSIS & @darkshadowfox the insane femboy. Doxes based on ice cream. Animal abusers and pedophiles being sent to prison. "um ackthully i was hacked so I'm innocent uwu".

-Onion Avaroe and his waifu destroying the wetlands and being buttfucked by the IRS & Washington state.

-Virgo Rouge's unhealthy obsession with our dear leader.



*And adding my own nominations for amazing shit that happened*:


Spoiler: not mentioned yet



-The Triumphant return of Jay Geis thanks to the work of @Jaimas and the rest of the people who helped him re-discover what our Goldie had been doing ever since he went into hiding all those years ago.

-@Dee Price coming here and reviving her dead thread, and proceeding to interact with @Mister Thomas Jay Wasserberg.

-TJ Church STILL falling for the "fluent in autism" bait after all these years (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tjchurchs-adventures-of-autism-fluency.49372/)

-@Spelling Bee and his videos about Mike Hirtes and Josh Wise.

-@Avery Chicoine's Personal Cuckold being an angry spastic cuck.

-People who do naut no deh wey being triggered over that Ugandan Knuckles meme.

-Elle Darby & the Irish Hotel saga (turned out her daddy was one of the Enron scandal criminals)

-These threads in spergatory:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-massacre-of-kiwifarms.40078/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-c...istic-and-heretical-cesspool-has-begun.40044/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cleve...-himself-and-falls-for-bait-every-time.37979/ (started last year, but the majority of this one was January 1st 2018, so it counts god damn it)
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/message-to-the-moderator-of-this-website.39060/ (seriously, I remember doing a voice of spergatory for this one, it was one of the most wtf things anybody ever posted on here)

-Maurice Yandiorio aka Josh Ek raising from the dead with his new harassming "anti-harassment" websites.

-Clawshrimpy trying to sext minors on discord, blaming a nebulous "hacker" and going so far as to create a fake pastebin pretending to be the hacker.

-Mr Enter's Indiegogo failing to meet funding and him insisting he didn't fail because "at least It wasn't Mighty Number 9"

-Quinton Reviews on a downward spiral.

-Karen & the Money Badgers begging Jim to dox himself because they got mad his attention turned towards the lulz and scammy bullshit coming from the Men's Rights Bowel Movement.

-Veeh's F-list profile being streamed on the Ralph's Killstream.

-Ice Poseidon getting into a shooting scare in Alaska for god knows what reasons.

-ToonKritiky2k's Pedophilia and his Thomas the Tank Engine fanfiction.

-That time @Jaiman and I went on twitter and drove a 50-year-old man completely ballistic because he's am  alt-furry that can't tolerate being laughed at. (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/steve...dragon-shapetweener.35460/page-4#post-3508804)

-The time Lily Orchard made an hour+ long video raging about Steven Universe being "fascist propaganda".

-The coolest monkey in the jungle shitstorm started by fat black lady Steph Yeboah, ending up with actual riots. 

-Misty Ray Henry faking her own death and promising a death curse on all who "wronged" or "abused" her.


----------



## The Wrath (Dec 30, 2018)

>Terry Davis in memoriam

>Idea Guy getting doxxed


----------



## Cast Away (Dec 30, 2018)

The Rise and Fall of YandereDev

followed by DANG DIRTY GREMLINS REEEEEEE


----------



## AprilRains (Dec 30, 2018)

I think the Waid/Zaid Hydra will be a viable source of lulz in 2019, but for right now, its potential is not that fully realized. I'd at least wait until Waid gets deposed once before I'd call it a major source of amusement.


----------



## atari (Dec 30, 2018)

-Lagoona getting halal'd.

-The deaths of Jahi McMath and Clair Hartley, and I think a new addition, Luna Slater's father-in-law Roger, which result in her and Lurch losing their grimy house.

-That time @/Durable Mike Malloy had his cousin try one of Anna Johnson's awful recipes and posted the review into the thread.

-The whole Dylan Hafertepen/noodlesandbeef situation.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 30, 2018)

Samina Ambreen. Literally all of her thread.
The flames that blaze shortest are the brightest. She was there so briefly, and yet she's the best thread this year. Threats to JOSH MOOOOOON, violent fantasies, a Vordrak crossover, increasing paranoia, e-begging, she had it all.

So long, crazy bitch. The Farms is a little sadder now that it's lacking 20+ tweet rants on asian grooming gangs and "incel pedosadist nazi fascists".


----------



## Vez'nan (Dec 30, 2018)

Josh & Oddguy vs Real Ross


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Dec 30, 2018)

Vordrak spending his dole money on ddos-ing the site at the start of the month for a while was pretty funny.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 30, 2018)

My favorite moments were when you started streaming, @Null 
<3
And when that tranny self immolated.
That was pretty sweet.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Dec 30, 2018)

Watching Channel Awesome contributors jump ship one by one as the company's responses to Change the Channel become more and more tone deaf, culminating in the Jew Wario reveal.

And reading about a few posters who went to their local bakeries to see if they served any dog fuckers was hysterical.


----------



## LN 910 (Dec 30, 2018)

Destiny coming onto his thread was this year right?


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Dec 31, 2018)

The Reswitched article I made.


----------



## Next Task (Dec 31, 2018)

The spergouts around Jessica Price + Some Guy getting fired, and how she was treated as a brave sacrifice in the face of the evil patriarchy.

The TotalBiscuit and Chloe Sagal grave-dancing/performative grief threads, with the same people calling the former a Nazi and the latter a brave and true friend who had been immolated by the Farms personally.

Becky Gerber's one-sided feud with Riot which indirectly led to one of her partners getting fired - the same partner who expressed his desire to punch her mother in the face. Also her 'my boyfriend is an accused abuser, but I'll defend him until he doesn't call me when I want him to, so he's actually been raping me for two years' saga, including her husband saying he heard her faking orgasms. And her getting btfo by a hairdresser she made up some bullshit about, who saw her tweeting and replied with the truth. 

Jake Alley finally moving on from Zoe and the Zoepost to the even crazier Becky, and then losing what few professional contacts he called friends with his repeated harassment of 'the Rakshasa', Soha.  

The end of Greta and Nina's use of TransLifeLine as a scam, and the subsequent wasteland that is La Zorra.

Colt Steidman almost moving to California before calling it off the day before because she felt 'unsafe', all while being the definition of someone who uses their BPD and troon status as a replacement for a personality.

Transscribe getting most likely fictional FFS and dubious bottom surgery, and Phil's confusing and unlikely stink ditch installation. 

And nthing the zoosadists, Jonathan Yaniv, the DSP hooker/catfishing couple revelations, the TERF alliance, and Brianna Wu's bullshit congress run and accompanying antics from Warren.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 31, 2018)

SparklyFetuses said:


> When Fanta gave their 2 cents in one of Chris' tweets' reply section. https://archive.fo/DOQMQ
> Not a big ass moment, but I don't think it's something one sees every day.
> 
> 
> Also, @Lillith1991's drama.


That has to be google alerts, right?


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Dec 31, 2018)

Pewdiepie doing a video on BetterHelp and using KiwiFarms as the primary resource for his video.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Dec 31, 2018)

The times I've spent locked in here watching all you autists  <3

     
(2018 edition)
Feel free to remove this post if this ain't the kind of content you're looking for


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Dec 31, 2018)

We be Gremlins

Onionboy vs the lorax

Vordrak paying to knock us offline 

 luna " has she killed the plants yet" slater  accidentally  doxed herself


----------



## Distant Stare (Dec 31, 2018)

Chris Chan had a lot go on this year. I would like to see a video about a recap and Null's perspective on it.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 31, 2018)

Mundane Matt multiplying his thread exponentially in a few hours over bouldergate


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 31, 2018)

-Chance Carmichael dying
-Jay Geiss returning
-StarryGreenEyes getting hacked by fancy bear
-Yaniv DMCAing thumbnails
-Rip TotalBiscuit
-Rip Terry A. Davis


----------



## Campbell-Duo (Dec 31, 2018)

- Mundane matt exposing himself for reporting multiple videos against him after a few hours of denial.
- Jerry peets's Steven universe sucks and heres why video and the backlash he got from it
- The kero the wolf drama and kiwifarms turning into csi for a few days
- The one girl who came here to make fun of kiwifarms and thus getting her own thread
-  Kyle2252 getting his own thread after saying dumb shit in the Kothorix thread


----------



## Cosmo Kramer (Dec 31, 2018)

Another vote for “errverr”

Neck Sleeve still makes me laugh


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 31, 2018)

my Zoe Quinn favorites for 2018 said:
			
		

> NYCC interview about her characters being a mess:
> https://www.facebook.com/wired/videos/10155848705173721/
> 
> And clips from issue #1 from her comic:
> ...


----------



## Marina Ida (Dec 31, 2018)

Glip, Eevee, and Marl changing their names after the chat logs got dropped. 

Woofs ice cream dox.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 31, 2018)

The @Bryan Dunn saga


----------



## Rommel Fin (Dec 31, 2018)

The great Deagle Nation experience, stopped me from suicide, thanks.


----------



## Mister Loser (Dec 31, 2018)

my favorite moment was the mister metokur """"""dox"""""" saga
whether or not it was actually real is still up in the air, but for sure it was entertaining to watch kiwifarms implode for like a week
now stop trying to be an e-celeb and get back to fixing your site josh you lazy bum


----------



## KOVALSKY (Dec 31, 2018)

KITTYSTYLE! our resident stream.me sperg!


----------



## Kheapathic (Dec 31, 2018)

Finding out that Null is a feeder.


----------



## White bubblegum (Dec 31, 2018)

Jahi McMath's death.. second death. 

Chris's convention meltdown. On top of that, the whole Idea Guy saga. 

Claire Hartley's death.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Dec 31, 2018)

Keep Yourself Safe said:


> Don't forget to give a shoutout to Chance Carmichael, Chloe "Flame On" Sagal and all those others who passed this year.
> View attachment 626389




over 9000 hours in paint.net


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Dec 31, 2018)

"Who injects into their FRIGGIN' BALLS?"


----------



## Fiber-Rich Vegetable (Dec 31, 2018)

Null laughing at "i love veggies" in the Chantal-stream!


----------



## fartsnstuf (Dec 31, 2018)

Lagoona getting rejected by Chris Chan


----------



## StoneKnightMan (Dec 31, 2018)

there was that time Nate Spidgewood sent me and @GethN7 emails with malware attached.


----------



## Some Random Soul (Dec 31, 2018)

TV Tropes shitcanning Nate Spidgewood's ability to edit there.


----------



## Done (Dec 31, 2018)

- I am amazed that Tommy Tooter isn't mentioned more often here, particularly his Tucson-Denver run: 

He got run off his favorite hippie spot by a Big Show-sized dude, which made him scared for his life.
He then proceeded to use his rent money to get a bus ticket to Denver to finish his lovequest and meet up with a FtM tranny named Diane
Diane proceeded to kick him out in less than a day, and didn't give up her mangina (yes he called it that)
Remember what I said about his rent money? Well he returned to an eviction notice, and now has to live in a Barrio where he literally has to listen his neighbor beat his girlfriend through the thin walls. He also mentioned hearing gunshots multiple times.
Not long after he gets situated in the barrio, @Null proceeds to make a stream on him (Parts 1, 2), which isn't just hilarious, but completely fucks up his YouTube SEO (the KF channel is now a "related channel" to his lmao), to the point where he chimps out about it:





- Bryan and I had quite a few adventures in 2018: the highlights are:

@Null becoming the digital incarnation of Mike Snyder by legally banning Bryan from this site.
Metokur then proceeded to make this song a Kiwi staple. That stream was fucking magical and cannot be missed.

Not having had enough, Bryan had to sock not one, but two times. With the 2nd one (@BoomerPhil) ending in particularly memorable fashion.


----------



## spikespiegel (Dec 31, 2018)

Bulla's antics. I think that my biggest laugh on KF this year was when I was reading about the VonWolf demons. Hope he gets some help now.

Everyone who thinks that KF is this super evil nazi site that kills everyone they have a thread on( I admit that I'm biased, but I liked Sam Ambreen Salah the best).

Like 70-80 percent of the featured threads, I love opening a new featured thread and reading about some new autism that I previously had no Idea about.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 31, 2018)

Me getting Becky to drive me to the Cheesecake Factory at 6 am. The orange chicken wasn’t that good, but the adventure was fun.

The Torrid hauls were good this year too


----------



## guccigash (Dec 31, 2018)

Fiber-Rich Vegetable said:


> Null laughing at "i love veggies" in the Chantal-stream!


that fully whites of the eyes freeze frame moment in the same stream where she's gone full fucking food demon.

she is just channelling whatever that fucking hunger beast is from the depths of wherever it comes from......fucking darkest scariest thing .....
edit - except she's not actually hungry


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Dec 31, 2018)

Quarry King is my fave moment of 2018


----------



## Lez (Dec 31, 2018)

Lagoona's halal and Pamela Swain, who without the latter, we never would have learned about the dark underbelly of the celebrity world.


----------



## Connectingdotsanddogs (Dec 31, 2018)

Any of the furry Youtubers and or "popufurs" that have made apology videos that get pulled apart within seconds even by their own fans

All zoosadists leaked and doxxed or DFEd and quit the fandom. Especially Icecream saga actually getting somewhere somehow

Hartley Hooligan heavenbound

John S Bulla pulling a Michael Myers

Jasonafex throwing Kabs under the bus and both leaving all bases for smaller ones

Xanadu / Altfurry and their multiple failed reich

Ashleyzoefox making Kero's case worse


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 31, 2018)

Since a lot of people say Harriet, then please include this video:
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/ni-cin-2011-harriet-connorkate-bush-wuthering-heights-mp4.567639/


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 31, 2018)

The ice cream autism that AGAINST ALL FUCKING ODDS succeeded in doxing some cuban degenerate.

Sometimes :autism: delivers...


----------



## XanJoy (Dec 31, 2018)

Discovering my 2000 year old God Alien Holy Spirit WARDAWG


----------



## Judge Dredd (Dec 31, 2018)

mindlessobserver said:


> Mark Zaid, superlawyer, making an idiot of himself on twatter





AprilRains said:


> I think the Waid/Zaid Hydra will be a viable source of lulz in 2019, but for right now, its potential is not that fully realized. I'd at least wait until Waid gets deposed once before I'd call it a major source of amusement.



Even though it's not hit it's peak, the tantrums and smugness from anti-comicsgate has been great.

Hell, all of comicsgate has been great this year.
Pro-CG started shipping books and anti-CG were not happy.
Vox Day trying to claim CG and getting told by everybody to fuck off.





Next Task said:


> Becky Gerber's one-sided feud with Riot which indirectly led to one of her partners getting fired - the same partner who expressed his desire to punch her mother in the face. Also her 'my boyfriend is an accused abuser, but I'll defend him until he doesn't call me when I want him to, so he's actually been raping me for two years' saga, including her husband saying he heard her faking orgasms. And her getting btfo by a hairdresser she made up some bullshit about, who saw her tweeting and replied with the truth.



I'm surprised this didn't get more of a mention. Attempting to virtue signal and pressure Riot Games into cucking themselves again, only to find themselves shit canned and spending their pre-paid "holiday of a lifetime" ranting on Twitter about how much Riot sucks.



But one I've not seen mentioned at all is ResetEra.
@CrunkLord420 making the bot that keeps a record of ResetEra's bans being talked about all over the place.
ResetEra dogpiling a developer for saying that devs don't post of ResetEra due to how hostile they are.



Munchingonfish said:


> Game developer says their friends don't post on REEEEE because they view the environment the moderators have created as extremely hostile.
> View attachment 503879
> http://archive.md/KfBpC#selection-790.0-790.1
> 
> ...


 
And who could forget, banned from a video game forum for saying you're going to buy a video game.


Denmark Mafia said:


> From the Cyberpunk 2077 thread:


----------



## Blood Debts (Dec 31, 2018)

-Skylar Ittner being hacked not once, not twice, but_ three_ times by Fancy Bear. Reading that thread was what got me to make an account.

-The beautiful Schadenfreude of Mundane Matt's exposure as a liar on Ralph's stream. I don't think I've ever laughed harder at ten seconds of dead silence.

-Dick Masterson hijacking Maddox's stream to absolutely eviscerate him via verbal ass-rape.

-The entire Channel Autism saga, especially the discovery that people involved had made heartfelt tributes to a man who ended up being a sex pervert.

-@SteelPlatedHeart's admirable dedication to keep the public informed about "professional artist" Andrew Dobson's shitty self-righteous attitude and hypocrisy with their Tumblr blog.

-Watching artcow Erik Mokracek being discovered in real-time, from his "art" first being posted in the DA Horrors thread to him receiving his own thread here. His art is comedy gold but he continues to remain unsettling to me as a person.

-Jahi McMath finally dying for good and ridding her awful mother of her Michael Kors pity bux. Rest easy, sweet princess.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 31, 2018)

And this, of course.


----------



## SweetDefeat01 (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm surprised there's only one person so far mentioning WARDAWG. The guy, the absolute legend is a perfect example of a lolcow. He's kinda got that Terry Davis (which Null should 100% mention in stream, rip) vibe, he's an absolute lunatic but at the same time you kinda like him.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 31, 2018)

I think Aydin Paladin would deserve an honorable mention. Even though her crying in that infamous Warski stream at Kraut was last year, the chimpout she had a few months ago when @Null called her fat was pure kino. 

Speaking of Aydin, I think Josh may want to mention the fact that 2018 internet produced so much Julay because incels were thirsty for chicks that were sub-par to outright hideous. I mean would the Kraut drama have escalated to the point it did if RageAfterStorm was a dude? Not to mention Zeph's emotional connection and all the people that were unironically into Adyin produced some quality laughs.


----------



## pecansandies (Dec 31, 2018)

Miranda/kanadajin3 getting exposed by her Norwegian ex gave me a total boner. I just found the whole ordeal so fucking delicious because for over a year that homophobic ISIS-bride-in-training has been a smug delusional bitch. And then just about everything (plus more) that was theorised about her, came to light after KM dropped ALL of the receipts. And just watching this idiot try to do damage control for her like 4 fans was fucking hilarious to watch. 

Plus the few times she tried to flex on her designer shit, only for people to take all of 2 seconds to prove she was wearing knock-offs...that was just the cherry on the sundae

I could speak way more on this but basically she's the poster-child for the Dunning-Kruger effect


----------



## A Witty Name (Dec 31, 2018)

-DSP's blackmailers getting doxxed by a picture of a vagina and a baseball bat.

-Null's cease and desist to King of Pol

-The January Harvest

-Channel Awesome imploding

-Richard Kuta's crying video about how he's getting evicted and he'll have to sell all of his diapers


----------



## vhstape (Dec 31, 2018)

Kiwifarms involvement with exposing whole betterhelp thing and more importantly the Zoosadism group.
Kiwifarm's "killcount"
Not sure how much of this you could call a kiwifarms moment but Jim's stream on Bryan Dunn was the funniest thing I have watched all year.
Creation of the Internet Famous
Jewwario being exposed as a rapist and the rest of channel awesome shit show.


----------



## Plaguemine (Dec 31, 2018)

Mama nails thread finally ended. RIP kiddo, your mama cant get asspats from your dead corpse no-mo


----------



## RichardMongler (Dec 31, 2018)

The greatest thing to happen this year:


----------



## SaladV (Dec 31, 2018)

the 30 year old schizo who fucks the ghosts of mj and school shooters- her meltdown where she told a 19 year old to drink bleach and freaked out when the rest of tumblr told her that was bad. Fucking glorious.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 31, 2018)

Judge Dredd said:


> Even though it's not hit it's peak, the tantrums and smugness from anti-comicsgate has been great.
> 
> Hell, all of comicsgate has been great this year.
> Pro-CG started shipping books and anti-CG were not happy.
> ...



I personally enjoyed AntiCG a lot too but my favorite moment was Fancy Bear owning StarryGreenEyes95.


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 31, 2018)

Man, 2018 was a great year. Reading this thread is bringing up some good memories. The last few years have been great for content, actually. It makes me feel hopeful for 2019.

As for me, the Great Zoosadist Doxing was great because it felt like something actually good and worthwhile was done. Nothing better than seeing a bunch of sociopathic animal rapists, torturers, and murderers get BTFOed. I know the Farms and the various chans aren’t meant to be vigilantes, but it’s really fucking satisfying to see them dispense justice.

The Skeptic Implosion was hilarious too. Especially Sargon’s stream on Jim and Jim’s response to it. The Channel Awesome drama was top-tier too.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Dec 31, 2018)

I liked to when we became the Chris-Chan defence force.


----------



## Uncalmed Tits (Dec 31, 2018)

"necksleeve"


----------



## Spunt (Dec 31, 2018)

This year was the Year Of The Fashion Accessory:

- Sargon's Suit
- John Bulla's Necklace
- Russell Greer's Hobo Beard
- Mundane Matt's Decorative Boulders
- Lagoonablue's Pony Pants
- Jonathan Yaniv's Waxy-Shined Balls
- Phil's Tattoos
- Onision's Wife

All played proud supporting roles to the year's hilarity.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Dec 31, 2018)

Onision doing hundreds of thousands of dollars in damage to his own property. 

I’m also particularly fond of when Null bought Something Awful ads for KF and everyone on SA, oblivious or uncaring to the fact they were being trolled, flipped shit.


----------



## Pervious (Dec 31, 2018)

nigge.rs becoming available, since it means by the end of jan 1 it'll be one of my most visited sites if we actually move there.


----------



## Connectingdotsanddogs (Dec 31, 2018)

Spunt said:


> This year was the Year Of The Fashion Accessory:
> 
> - Sargon's Suit
> - John Bulla's Necklace
> ...


Don't forget Sephius and his piss covered fursuit from the zoosadist crew

Piss is the new Chanel No. 5


----------



## neger psykolog (Dec 31, 2018)

Null said:


> pls post favorite kf moments from 2018



I haven't been here for long, but I still don't think any moment will ever top "children's plastic baseball bat in a fake dutch escorts giant vagina who was trying to extort/defame darksydephil".

You also have to consider the slapfight between the Dutch escort/catfishing couple and our resident Norwegian butler, BSV.

A lot of people missed the best side story of the escort story which is when Vidar, the Norwegian butler, posted a "selfie" (I hate that term, but this is worth it) of himself in a Naruto cosplay outfit while smoking marijuana:





If you go even deeper into the musty, penny-smelling scent of the Bronsgeest orifice you get to experience the joys of the husband part of the married duo who had his own "software company" which used the Disney font in a professional setting:





The husband also was active in the video gaming modding community and after disappearing was reprimanded by the pirate-themed vidya community for having inserted pornographic scenes into a pirate video game.

He also contributed to Sims mods which lead to me creating this thread celebrating the diversity of the Sims modding community:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-sims-modding-community.39020

Now we're getting into 16th dimensional autistic chess, but one of the Sims community sites spotted this thread and got really mad and decided to create a post which bitched and moaned about Kiwifarms and decided to quote/tie in none other than Sam Ambreen and tried to instigate a dimensional merge-worthy slapfight involving DSP and some of the KF's most dedicated "fans".

After all of that autism, the Bronsgeest's daughter was supposed to get married to some guy and tried running away after scamming/deceiving them which resulted in even more autism.

I have 15 good boy points on my KF account, and if you can try to counter this absolute spergathon involving a pirate-modding decade-spanning catfishing dutch-couple with a children's baseball bat in a vagina, numerous fake porn starts, DarksydePhil, Vidar wearing a naruto cosplay outfit while smoking marijuana and achieving the scorn of the Sims modding community while trying to involve one of the "evil sams" who constantly sperg against KF, I will send you all 15 autism points.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 31, 2018)

The Worlds Collide confrontation between Chantal and Amber was a fascinating and brief look into the different mentalities between the two - Chantal's impulsive beef-hormone fueled rage, and AL's cynical response making Chantal look like a turbo-bitch.


----------



## SweetDee (Dec 31, 2018)

Terfs and KF united as one.


----------



## Water-T (Dec 31, 2018)

My top 5:

1. Onision getting assfucked by the state of Washington and his subsequent Twitter and YouTube meltdowns.

2. Brianna Wu's failed congressional campaign and the inside dirt dished by former aide Warren Lynch

3. Mark Waid and his lawyer continually acting like spergs online in the run-up to Waid's lawsuit against Richard C. Meyer.

4. Rebecca "Bex" Gerber e-begging for cash to pay for "cancer surgery" and then using it on an expensive vacation to Disney.

5. Various anti-Comicgaters like Renfamous, Mags Visaggio, Michelle Perez, and Kwanza Orangejello spazzing out on Twitter when Dickie Meyer so much as coughs.

I look forward to the resolution of the Meyer vs. Waid case in 2019, as well as Becky's fake nuptials to Cuck #2 in Germany.


----------



## alphalumerio (Dec 31, 2018)

The logo change to Gremlin Propaganda

Edit: Reading this "thread" makes me realise I need to start looking at some others cause this shit sounds hilarious


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 31, 2018)

The Amberlynn video that featured an accidental close-up of a cat's bunghole.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Dec 31, 2018)

It's a tie between Lagoona's halal and Kero's sickfuckery for me.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Dec 31, 2018)

a look to 2019 the years of


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 31, 2018)

Amberlynn and her girlfriend waiting at the mall at like, 7am for Cheesecake Factory to open @ 10am.
Any time Kailyn ignored her daughter, Gracie.
Preston whining, which I know, is an every day occurrence.



Blood Debts said:


> -Jahi McMath finally dying for good and ridding her awful mother of her Michael Kors pity bux. Rest easy, sweet princess.



And Claire Hooligan dying!


----------



## DumbCWCQuote (Dec 31, 2018)

Trying to think of something fun this year that hasn't been mentioned repeatedly and all I can really think of is Momokun getting #MeTooed and the downward spiral she's gone on from there including removing her ass in photoshop. Stuff that has been mentioned the high cow death rate while not a favorite moment is a notable trend this past year, Nick Bate's appeal, Onision's destruction of wetland,  Yandere dev's failure at PR and damage control, KoP's annihilation, ADF "Running" to prove to us he can on second thought don't mention him at all it'll bug him more to be left out of the video and Channel Awesome impolding.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Dec 31, 2018)

all the kiwi fraemer that cows try to sue and put us in jail


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 31, 2018)

We lost Rowsdower. (1945-201


----------



## Toasty (Dec 31, 2018)

Virgo screaming "Joshua Connor Moon" like a lover on a regular basis.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jan 1, 2019)

Last minute nomination: PK derailing the plot of her webcomic into revenge fiction about her fursona murdering a Kiwi because she's mad about her thread ruining her e-fame


----------



## CoolZone445 (Jan 1, 2019)

Seeing what prison did to nick bate


----------



## TheScooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> Last minute nomination: PK derailing the plot of her webcomic into revenge fiction about her fursona murdering a Kiwi because she's mad about her thread ruining her e-fame


Wait what? How the fuck did I miss that?


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jan 1, 2019)

TheScooper said:


> Wait what? How the fuck did I miss that?


Prob because it happened literally hours before the new year, here


----------



## c-no (Jan 1, 2019)

The stream that was looking back at ParkourDude91.

Yandere Dev and his gremlins video.

Zoosadist getting doxed and what came from it such one of Kero's buddies namedropping Kiwi Farms in an interview.

Channel Awesome having its own shitstorm wherein the late JewWario turned out to of raped a person.

A German Twitter sperg thinking @Hellfire had to be Bro Team and the only proof said sperg had was just a screenshot of a Hellfire post.

The thread wherein many Kiwis banded together to post the spergings of Twitter users that try to justify their dances on the grave of Total Biscuit.

Jay Geiss returning.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jan 1, 2019)

Both definitely mentioned already, but:

Change The Channel, largely because that's how I found this place 

Null's foodie beauty stream, specifically his reaction to the aborted threesome story. I already knew the story, so listening to him was like watching small children discover the world for the first time.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Jan 1, 2019)

Jake Alley fucking himself over several times was good.  I liked it when he did a second zoepost right before some game convention, and all his "friends" BTFOed his gnome ass IRL.  It was even better when he couldn't ride the anti-Riot #metoo wave, because he spent the past few years shit talking their female-by-birth unwhite diversity czar.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 1, 2019)

Just a note for @Null but Chloe was actually a legit game dev unlike Zoe. She made an indie horror game called Homesick that actually wasn't that bad.

She was also a scammer like Zoe though, the reason she got a lolcow thread in the first place was being outed for crowdfunding for alleged car-crash related injuries but it was actually for sex reassignment surgery. The dude who discovered and published the story was fired and then later Chloe went to send death threats to Brianna Wu and did a bunch of other insane shit I can barely remember rn.


----------



## I liek fr0gs (Jan 1, 2019)

Null losing it in the Chantal Sarault stream over the "bifocal shitting" is the highlight of my year.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Jan 1, 2019)

Can I take a moment to talk about how big a year 2018 was for Ethan Ralph in particular? This is a guy who was once known as one of the biggest laughing stocks ever associated with GG (which in particular is _really_ saying something) because he had to spend eight months in jail for trying to attack a cop while inebriated (and failing). Then when he came back and began involving himself in Internet Bloodsports, the Baked Alaska shitshow happened, and despite being late (and gay and muted) to the party he managed to singlehandedly blow _everyone_ out of the water with that one eight-hour Killstream episode, drawing in thousands of viewers. Soon after, Ralph witnessed the entire IBS community imploding in itself and a bunch of shows dying because of host spergery and gay drama, and so he went on to basically monopolize the whole format, rising to the top ranks in the YouTube political sphere or whatever the fuck you want to call it.

Since then, his show has been a platform for some of the most surreal shit on the Internet to take place on (stuff like the boulder stream where MundaneMatt destroys his own YouTube career live in front of thousands of people, the Boogie episode, the BetterHelp saga as a whole), and even after almost a full year (I know the Killstream has technically been around since GG, but in its current form) it’s still alive and kicking. Even after YouTube shitcanned him he’s still been able to hold a stable and loyal audience, and for that I have to give him props. I used to really dislike Ralph, but ever since the MundaneMatt thing I’ve found myself almost enamored with his autistic little Internet soap opera.

Of course, the #ChangeTheChannel stuff was also entertaining as fuck, and watching it all go down in real time...there’s almost nothing like it on the Internet. It may not have affected the Walker brothers or Michaud all that much at the end of the day, but seeing all those content producers jump off as if Channel Autism was the fucking Titanic and #CTC was its iceberg was beyond glorious.


----------



## Zhoban (Jan 1, 2019)

I died and went to heaven when I saw the Kiwifarms screenshots literally pasted inside Maddox's legal documents.


----------



## Tony-Stewart (Jul 3, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Sargon ruining his life over his own ego.
> KF and old dykes uniting to fight Jonathan Yaniv.
> Kitty getting a thread because he threatened Josh.
> Josh and @oddish convincing Ross that they were each other.
> ...


What new incriminating information was gathered by that stealth stream?


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 17, 2020)

Tony-Stewart said:


> What new incriminating information was gathered by that stealth stream?


-The fact Kenny's mentally unstable and obsessive:  One second he says "If she'd just stream one hour, about ANYTHING, I'd be happy!!" then two minutes later, when it comes out she DID stream MULTIPLE hours,  suddenly Kenny's standards change; "Nah, but I don't care about THOSE streams. I want her to stream about what _*I want*_ her to stream about"

-The fact Kenny thinks that him getting to watch his favorite tiddy-streamer, is more important than Margaret's pain from a crippling, life-threatening illness.

-The fact that Kenny openly admitted to being sexually attracted to Margaret

-The fact that he doesn't even care if he watches the streams or not- He admits he's obsessed with just KNOWING that she's been punished by him.

-The fact that there are several unsolved murders of women, in Kenny's town


Personally I don't blame you, or other women, for wanting to collect info about someone like Kenny Jones to be honest. It's pretty worrying, having stalkers like Kenny out there, isn't it?


----------



## Gangster Talk (Oct 17, 2020)

Why the fuck are you people bumping a "Year in Review" thread for 2018


----------



## Tony-Stewart (Oct 17, 2020)

Snuckening said:


> -The fact Kenny's mentally unstable and obsessive:  One second he says "If she'd just stream one hour, about ANYTHING, I'd be happy!!" then two minutes later, when it comes out she DID stream MULTIPLE hours,  suddenly Kenny's standards change; "Nah, but I don't care about THOSE streams. I want her to stream about what _*I want*_ her to stream about"
> 
> -The fact Kenny thinks that him getting to watch his favorite tiddy-streamer, is more important than Margaret's pain from a crippling, life-threatening illness.
> 
> ...


1. "Nah, but I don't care about THOSE streams. I want her to stream about what _*I want*_ her to stream about" I don't think he said that.

2. "The fact that Kenny openly admitted to being sexually attracted to Margaret" Okey, so he's not gay. Most people aren't 

3. "The fact Kenny thinks that him getting to watch his favorite tiddy-streamer, is more important than Margaret's pain from a crippling, life-threatening illness." This is just your interpretation and not a fact.

4. "The fact that there are several unsolved murders of women, in Kenny's town" Okey, but that's public info, you didn't have to stealth stream him to find that out.

5. "Personally, I don't blame you, or other women, for wanting to collect info about someone like Kenny Jones to be honest. It's pretty worrying, having stalkers like Kenny out there, isn't it?" Looking up someone's public info is not a problem. But when you publicly post that info to make it seem like they're something they're not is a different story. 
I'll just get this out of the way if he was a killer, she'd likely not be here now. Just Saying


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 18, 2020)

Gangster Talk said:


> Why the fuck are you people bumping a "Year in Review" thread for 2018





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kenny-jones-kennykjj.48569/page-5#post-7539613


----------

